# Buying specific plants



## tsunamiwind (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking for these following plants. Does anyone in the DFW know where I can buy them or does anyone have any I can buy?

Microcarpaea minima
Rotala rotundifolia (Green)
Asian Ambulia


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Strictly speaking, the rules of APC do not permit "for sale" or "want to buy" threads until you have made 25 substantive posts on other subjects. And such posts should be made in the sale forum.

In our DFW club, we have a tradition that members do not sell plants to one another--we trade or give plants to other members. So sometimes you will see trade offers or want-to-buy threads in the DFW forum.

That said, I do not want to discourage a new member of APC, and a potential new member of DFW-APC (the two organizations actually are separate entities). So please accept this as a friendly explanation of the rules and traditions of both groups.

Good look finding your plants. I know that many of our DFW members grow rotala, so if you join the club you will definitely be able to find some.


----------



## tsunamiwind (Dec 9, 2012)

Whoops. Didn't know that. In that case, please delete this thread.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Rotala rotundifolia (Green) I think mine is green type but under high light mine gets pink tips.
Asian Ambulia I have ambulia but not sure mine is dwarf or not.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

tsunamiwind said:


> Whoops. Didn't know that. In that case, please delete this thread.


That's OK, don't worry about it.


----------

